# Training ride with a bicycle! :)



## Dustbunny (Oct 22, 2012)

Hubby person must be in pretty good shape!


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

I have done that with my bf. I dropped the reins and said "go get him!" and she chased him for 3 miles lol. I'm glad I'm not the only one who thought of chasing bikes XD.


----------



## Faustinblack (Aug 16, 2011)

My Rikki sees a person on a bike as a monster, a bike or person separate, no problem. But person on a bike and BAM! Monster!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## DancingArabian (Jul 15, 2011)

I love playing "chase the bike" with my horse and husband! My horse will also chase my husband if he trail runs.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## AmazinCaucasian (Dec 10, 2010)

Ridin with a biker is a good idea and the handy thing is, in the event that the biker gets tired you can carry a rope and tow them home. But be careful because if you're rope is short, you'll pull the front tire off the ground and the bike will flop onto its side. Which will result in road rash and an aggravated bicyclist. Because you won't get stopped before you drag the bike and rider 10 or 20 ft if yer tied hard and fast. If yer dallied, maybe 5 feet


----------



## PaintHorseMares (Apr 19, 2008)

When I ride our mare, Lady, on the road and come across a group of weekend bike riders, she likes to be the 'herd' leader and trot out in front of the group. If she gets too far out in front, she'll go back to a walk until they catch up again. She does indeed love the bike "game".


----------



## phantomhorse13 (Feb 18, 2011)

Faustinblack said:


> My Rikki sees a person on a bike as a monster, a bike or person separate, no problem. But person on a bike and BAM! Monster!



Do you have a friend willing to bike with you? If so, buy a couple bags of carrots or horse cookies and just turn the friend on the bike (or atv or motorcyle) into a cookie dispenser! Start out rewarding Rikki for approaching the bike with rider sitting on it at a standstill, then work to moving.

I think the "go get em" cue is one of the best things ever.. Dream will chase bikes, atvs, dump trucks, even deer at that cue and what could be a suspicious thing suddenly turns into a great game!

To the OP, I think its fantastic that your DH is willing to train with you! Bet its good fun for both of you.


----------



## Sharpie (May 24, 2009)

I've used 'Get 'em!' to get my gelding to approach/drive off/herd stray barky-chargy dogs who I didn't trust to let behind us, cows, and calves. Good idea to use it for the bicyclists too! Not sure my gelding would want to 'lead' a herd of bicycles, but he is comfortable following them.


----------

